# <question>ASM - Programmierumgebung</question>



## fischkrampf (5. Dezember 2001)

Hi, 

ich bräuchte eine Programmierumgebung für Assembler. Am besten Compiler und Editor zusammen und als Windows 32 Application. Kennt jemand so was???


Gruß fischkrampf


----------



## DaSilentStorm (11. Dezember 2001)

Bittesehr...

http://spiff.tripnet.se/~iczelion/

auf der Seite gibt's auch einige interessante Tutorials.

Good luck,
ya Storm


----------



## Leukos (15. Januar 2002)

es gibt da n interessantes tool nennt sich visual assembler
ist von einem fan programmiert worden und wurde vc++ nachempfunden du musst nur nen compieler einbinden ob nasm masm oder tasm is egal das programm hat bereits vorkehrungen dafür

mfg

Leukos


----------

